# Need experienced offshore fishing crew/deckhand



## ScubaDanCan (Sep 23, 2011)

*Looking for experienced offshore fishing guides/deckhand/crew*

We operate an offshore fishing and diving charter boat out of Port Aransas, Tx. and are in need of experienced offshore anglers and crew members. Deckhands on offshore fishing trips are expected to arrive at the boat well before passengers' arrival and boat's departure; assist anglers in rod 'n reel operation; tackle rigging; assist anglers with hooking and landing fish, prize photos, and properly icing down catch in the ice box. Back at dock deckhands assist in the unloading and cleaning of the boat and all gear used during the trip.

Interested applicant need to provide an application, references, and experience. 
Please call 361-288-2723 for applications or reply with your email address and we will send you one.
www.outtoseaadventures.com


----------



## milenko (Nov 24, 2011)

*Joining your crew*

i am interested in joining your crew. I have about 25 years of experience on the water and about 10 years working as a deckhand. I have sent you an email with my contact information and a resume from the past 10 years.


----------

